# iJust 2 replacement glass and DIY wire and flavors



## mikrouwel (1/2/16)

Hey guys,

So I am not necessarily looking for these items second hand but was unsure where else to post to ask fellow vapers opinion on where to get these things in my area (stated below). For the wire I am wanting to slowly start building up a collection but am happy with regular kanthal for the moment.
*
Items wanted*: iJust 2 replacement glass and DIY wire and flavors
*
Age of the item*: Glass doesn't matter, wire and flavors new
*
Location of item*: Cape Town (Stellenbosch)

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/16)

hey buddy 

the section to post in is the who has stock ? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

vendors are allowed to respond to requests made there.


----------



## mikrouwel (1/2/16)

Thank you!

Could a mod be as so kind as to move it for me?


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/16)

mikrouwel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Could a mod be as so kind as to move it for me?



done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mikrouwel (1/2/16)

Thank you


----------



## Vapers Corner (2/2/16)

@mikrouwel 

We have wire in stock, with free delivery:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/accessories-wire-94

Also cotton and other accessories available under Accessories link on page


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/2/16)

There is no replacement glass for an iJust 2 atomizer. They do sell the part containing the glass but it is almost the same price as the complete atomizer so you are better off just replacing it.

http://vaperite.co.za/product/eleaf-ijust-2-atomizer/


----------



## Dubz (2/2/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ories/products/eleaf-ijust2-replacement-glass

R75.00 for the glass/tank and R60.00 shipping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (2/2/16)

i have a Ijust 2 tank i want to sell for R150 if your interested? Was going to post it on the forum tonight but then i saw your thread.

PM me if you interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikrouwel (3/2/16)

@WernerK PM'ed you 

Thanks for the info @Dubz 

Anyone know where I can get flavors in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/2/16)

mikrouwel said:


> @WernerK PM'ed you
> 
> Thanks for the info @Dubz
> 
> Anyone know where I can get flavors in Cape Town?



Hi @mikrouwel

Flavors for DIY mixing available from these two vendors based in Cape Town:

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/concentrated-eliquid-flavour/ (imported flavours from 'name brands')
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/diy/flavours/ (inhouse flavours)

Both also have VG, PG and Nicotine available and if the sale of the second hand tank falls through for some reason, Vapour Mountain also stocks the replacement glass for the IJust 2 tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WernerK (4/2/16)

mikrouwel said:


> @WernerK PM'ed you
> 
> Thanks for the info @Dubz
> 
> Anyone know where I can get flavors in Cape Town?


for other great local juices try http://juicyjoes.co.za/


----------



## mikrouwel (4/2/16)

Thanks so much guys!

Since everyone here has been so helpful I figure its worth a shot to ask one more question 

I've got some vanilla flavor here, I am wanting to get 3 more flavors to make an every day mix. My thoughts where a menthol (love menthol), a strawberry and perhaps something else. What would you guys recommend and at what ratios perhaps?

I know this is the completely wrong section but though id try my luck


----------



## Lingogrey (4/2/16)

mikrouwel said:


> Thanks so much guys!
> 
> Since everyone here has been so helpful I figure its worth a shot to ask one more question
> 
> ...


It would probably be better if you also post this in the "Calling all DIYers" thread, as some of the experts are sure to respond there. In the meantime, I'll give it a shot.

What Vanilla concentrate do you have currently? TFA Vanilla Swirl, TFA / Cap (V2) French Vanilla? FA Vanilla Classic? Which specific concentrate you have would make a huge differences to percentages / what it would pair well with etc.

As far as Strawberry is concerned, TFA Strawberry Ripe is one of their better flavorings and comes very close to the taste of a real ripe strawberry, including the slight tartness. For a sweeter strawberry flavoring, Cap Sweet Strawberry is good. These two strawberries also mix well with each other in various ratios up to a total of around 7% combined. You can try something like Cap Sweet 3.5 - 4%, TFA Ripe 2.5 - 3% with 5 - 7% of TFA / Cap Vanilla Bean Ice Cream.

As far as Menthol goes, it's not really a flavoring but rather an additive (menthol crystals). You could also get some mint flavorings which includes a bit of menthol. Personally I love Inawera Mix Mint, but it's not stocked locally. Valley Vapour does stock the Inw Eucalyptus & Mint, which seems to get very good reviews on some mixing sites. @rogue zombie has recommended the Cap Cool Mint in another thread, so that will probably be a good one to go for. For a full blown Menthol kick, you'd need to use actual menthol though.

The other flavoring that would be good to go for - it all depends what your flavor profile is. If you like fruity flavors, personally I really like (amongst others) Inw Cactus, Cap Dragon fruit, TFA Papaya and TFA Guava. If you like desserts - I have a very limited perspective on this since I'm not a great fan of deserts, but the Inawera Biscuit is really good, both Cap / TFA VBIC's are good, TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) is quite good (will mix well with the Strawberries also) and Flavor West Yellow Cake is good (most of those are actually bakery / confectionery, rather than dessert flavors, but are often used in dessert juices and the line between the two is often not that clear anyway)

I hope that that's slightly useful, but once again, you'd get better and more wide-ranging advice if you post a question in the dedicated thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mikrouwel (4/2/16)

@Lingogrey 

Thank you so much for your reply. All your info really makes me excited to try out so many different combinations  I currently have vanilla flavor from just B vapes. Im not sure what type of flavoring it is. 

I am also not a huge fan of dessert type flavors but then again I haven't really tried enough yet to form a proper opinion yet.

I will definitely take your advice and also post in the DIY section. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/2/16)

mikrouwel said:


> @Lingogrey
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. All your info really makes me excited to try out so many different combinations  I currently have vanilla flavor from just B vapes. Im not sure what type of flavoring it is.
> 
> ...


My pleasure @mikrouwel !

Ah yes - I forgot that Just B also sells concentrates. As far as I know it's their own inhouse range (like those from Vapour Mountain), which means that only those who have used each specific flavor would be able to advise you on percentages (or you'll just have to go by trial and error).

Enjoy the mixing!


----------

